
HTTP/2 and GRPC – The Next Generation of Microservices Interactions - smb06
https://blog.netsil.com/http-2-and-grpc-the-next-generation-of-microservices-interactions-aff4ffa6faed
======
turblety
Great read. Ended up looking for examples of the gRPC stuff and found this
very interesting:
[https://github.com/grpc/grpc/tree/master/examples/node/dynam...](https://github.com/grpc/grpc/tree/master/examples/node/dynamic_codegen)

